# perception sports pescador 12



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

does anybody have this kayak? if so how is it for yall??


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't have one man, but when i was looking for one, all i heard was good things about them. Check out the guys at pensacola kayak and sail, he knows kayaks and has a ton you can try out! He is definately interested in helping people out instead of just selling them shit!


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Kenny I'm going to get the one I want this time haha


----------



## Bayou Country (Feb 28, 2010)

I have one and i love it. I am new to yak fishing myself, so i dont really have anything to compare it to.....A few of my buddies have the Ascends from Bass pro and they seem good too. The pescador is essentially a wilderness systems model from a few years ago re-branded by perception.


----------



## GrayMan (Mar 17, 2011)

We bought my girlfriend one from Academy a couple months ago, and for the money, I don't think you can beat it....that being said, I think the Tarpon series is one of the best fishing platform yaks there is period, so I might be a little biased...It's a great ride though. Stable, good speed and comfort, and the seat freakin rocks. I've dropped a 100+ bux on aftermarket seating on both my rides at this point and hers is still more comfortable. Storage is good, and also very dry. No water gets inside hers at all, and I've torture tested it a couple times lol...They only come with the one flushmount, but a few well placed scotty flushmounts and a good crate system fixes that. Again, hatch number, placement and ease of use is great, as well as tie down/pad eye numbers and locations. I gotta admit, the only thing that stopped me from getting one myself was getting a bunch of crap for riding the same yak as my girlfriend...been beating myself for not buyin my own ever since! She won't let me near hers lol...


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks for all of the advice yall it is greatly appreciated


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

I've had one since this spring and it has helped me catch lots of fish. It's my first kayak as well so I don't have much to compare it to but overall its been a solid ride, just like Gray said. Hatches are watertight and hooks everywhere you need them. Its just not very stable. Fine for paddling and fishing, but I really wanted to add some outriggers and stand up in it- not happing with this kayak. It is plenty stable sitting down though, I fished a few rough nights around 3 mile bridge and it did great.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

standing and fishing is overrated haha


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Some days I think your right, other days I need all the help I can get! That's why I'm seriously looking at a freedom hawk for my next kayak. Did you sell your Hobie already? I noticed the listing was deleted off of craigslist.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

i never had nor will have a hobie hahahahaha cant see spending 2000.00 on a chunk of plastic haha. steve st dizzy lizzys has the freedom hawks he'll hook you up... good guy steve


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

Does anybody have any free time that I could take one for a trek??


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Its a 2007 Tarpon. Same hull imprint as today without the new fancy phase three seat and quick hatches. Great all around kayak very easy to maneuver in inshore or bassy tight quarters. Can be a little tippy in the surf if over 200lbs. Most kayak shops demo tarpons.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

oh okay well i weigh 150 and i plan on taking it out in the gulf..


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Not sure that anyone has the time, but I will always make time to go fishing! I generally work during the week so Saturday and Sunday are good for me. I am off tomorrow (thurs), but might be going snapper fishing out of a boat if the seas are calm enough. If not, I will be kayaking tomorrow in the a.m. if you wanna meet up and give it a try. Just let me know, or give me a call and we can figure something out.

618-322-8954


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

okay thanks ill give you a call or text today.


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll be offshore tomorrow, and going with a guy from the speckled trout club on Saturday in his boat, so this weekend may not be the best. Sunday...Maybe. Still, text or give me a shout and we can figure something out. I live on the east side of Pcola, so the escambia river launch off of 90 is real close, depending on where you are.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

okay im on HWY. 29


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

I have one and it works great. I have taken it into the gulf with no problems, handles great. For the money its a great deal.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks for all of the input yall i greatly appreciate it.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

it looks like im getting the pescador 12. another question....... can anybody help me with rigging on it??


----------

